# Problem with buying Kindle Fire in Ireland



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

I'm hoping there's someone out there who can answer a question about buying the Kindle Fire here in Ireland - people on this board are always so helpful.

Up to a while ago someone living in Ireland had to buy Kindle devices in Ireland and to download ebooks from the amazon.com store (although I regularly bought my 'real' books from the co.uk site). A Kindle device bought here was linked to the dotcom site rather than the co.uk one.

Some months back Amazon informed Irish customers that they could now change their account to download their ebooks from the co.uk site, which presumably meant they could also get their Kindle devices in the UK.

What I need to know is: did this introduce another, though different restriction? Can I stay with the dotcom site (which I prefer to the co.uk one) yet buy my Kindle Fire here in Ireland? Is it still the case that one is restricted to a particular area, or can a device bought here be registered to someone whose Kindle account is on the dotcom site? I was about to buy one yesterday, but the sales assistant told me that if I opened it and discovered it wasn't compatible with my account, I wouldn't be able to return it.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

A few people have read the post, but no one has responded, so I'm assuming that the question isn't that easy to answer. Does anyone know how I can get in touch with Amazon itself to find out what I need to know? Then I can repost what they tell me later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

See here for how to contact Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, Betsy. Before I could get to use the link, my son got on to Amazon and they kindly rang him back. It seems that if I buy a Kindle over here I must have a co.uk account, so would have to give up my dotcom one. I can order direct from amazon.com, though and keep my dotcom account. So that is something I will consider.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great!  Glad you could figure it out.

(By the way, hubby and I had a great time--almost two weeks--in Ireland in September.  I think of the Molly Malone statue in Dublin every time I see your name. )

Betsy


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

Glad you had a nice trip to Ireland, Betsy. Actually, I think Molly has been temporarily removed while they're revamping Grafton Street, so it was great you got a chance to see her. 

An update to my Kindle Fire situation - my son received an email from Amazon today contradicting what he was told on the phone. According to the email, while Kindle devices bought in Ireland are from Amazon.co.uk, books and other materials can be downloaded from either co.uk or .com. So he has now written back to get this confirmed, and they've told him they've passed the query on to Amazon.com - it must have been the co.uk people who rang him back. It's all a little confusing, but when I know the final position I'll post again in case there's anyone else out there with the same query in mind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for updating us. Let us know what you learn.

Here's a pic I took of Molly when we were there.










Betsy


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

That's a nice pic, Betsy. Of course, living here I have no pic of her, which apparently is typical. My dad was born and brought up in Dublin and often remarked that he never once went up to the top of Nelson's Pillar, and I've read that this is true of the Statue of Liberty and many New Yorkers.

Amazon.com duly got back to my son and confirmed the contradictory email: it is fine to buy my Kindle Fire here in Dublin and, although it may come to the store from Amazon.co.uk, to register it using my dotcom account. So I will be buying it over the weekend and am looking forward to using it.

I hope you're all having a nice holiday weekend over there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, we live near Washington, DC and rarely do any of the tourist stuff.  There's a couple of new museums that we haven't done yet...  And Mount Vernon, home of George Washington, our first president, is very near and has a fabulous new visitor's center that people rave about.  We could ride bikes there and still haven't seen it, LOL!

Let us know what you think of the Fire!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I grew up about 60 miles from Cooperstown, home of James Fenimore Cooper and never went down there (I hear there's some sports attraction down there, but never visited that either).


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

We were in town the other day (in Irish terms, that means someone from the suburbs venturing into the city centre) and to my surprise I saw that Molly had already been reinstalled. So the Grafton Street work at that end must be finished by now, and there were plenty of people happy to see her there, several of whom were sitting on her (at least one immersed in a book).

I'm buying my Kindle Fire HD in the morning - I almost bought it today, but just wanted to check out some more reviews on the net. Although I fancy the 3rd gen version and I couldn't find too much about it. I know it doesn't have a camera, which doesn't bother me, but if there's anything else to worry about maybe someone will post here today to let me know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, there were many people sitting on her the day I got my pic.  I had to wave off someone who barely waited for me to finish the snap.

We say "going downtown" here if we're going into the city. 

Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

I was looking at the HDX, Betsy, but have seen some references to shadows along the pages (not just on this forum). And I think it's a bit dearer, although probably not enough to be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't say that I see shadows on mine--are they supposed to be when reading on the Kindle app?  When I stare really hard at the screen, I start to see shadows, but I think that's the complementary vision thing--the eye creates shadows in the complement of the color being stared at.

It is more expensive.  It's also faster and has a higher definition screen and a front-facing camera if that is important.

Betsy


----------



## MollyMalone (May 29, 2012)

I don't know exactly where the shadows appear, Betsy. I got the impression from a couple of reviews that they were along the edges of a book page. I can't even say where I saw these remarks, but could probably find them fairly easily. Although I've been looking at magazine reviews as well as those on the net. If they weren't too bad I probably wouldn't mind myself, as I am used to reading 'real' books that are foxed and a bit brown along the edges. But I suppose when you pay out for a fairly expensive device you'd rather have nice unshadowed pages.

The camera isn't important to me at all, as I use my iphone for face time with my daughter (who lives and works in London) and also for taking photos, though I have a small Panasonic Lumix as well that I carry around with me. The only thing is that it might be nice to be able to take a screen shot of a newspaper page to send to someone. But then I can do that with the iphone anyway. Really I just want to be able to read, with the possibility of watching a TV show or movie if I ever found myself unable to access the TV at home (I once spent rather a long time in hospital when this would have been nice to be able to do).

By the way, do you have the collections app on your HDX? I do love having the ability to sort my Kindle books, which I can do on the Kindle for PC and on the iphone.

PS. Here is one place I saw about the shadows - they seem to be describing something caused by a purple or blue light:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx2K3RHQ2GI4XEM


----------

